# Efectos de luz sorprendentes



## cuervokbza (Oct 27, 2008)

Buenas...
soy un usuario bastante asiduo de You Tube y he visto efectos luminicos e interactivos muy lindos y complicados y queria compartirlos.... sinceramente no sabia en q seccion del foro postear....pero cuando uno ve estos videos se pregunta: "como c....... hicieron eso?" ....entonces lo puse en "dudas en general"   

aca le va unos post de efectos de luces principalmente echos con leds:

Efectos de luz 1 (con un HD) :
YouTube - LED Hard Drive Clock Demo

Efectos de luz 2 (cubo 3D) : 
YouTube - 3D LED Cube (ä¸‰ç»´æ˜¾ç¤ºå™¨)

Efectos de luz 3 (planeta 3D...sencillamente increible):
YouTube - 3D led display globe

Efecto de luz 4 (mesa interactiva...muy buena..):
YouTube - Interactive LED Panels: New version, white LEDs

esto es todo por ahora....voy a seguir buscando otros para postear....

espero les guste....saludos a todos los integrantes de este gran foro..


----------



## gran.ale08 (Oct 27, 2008)

si tan muy buenos che! q barbaro jej


----------



## alexus (Oct 27, 2008)

alguien sabe como hacer algo de esto? jeje se ve complicado


----------



## manu_sonata (Oct 27, 2008)

el de la mesa interactiva no lo veo muy complicado, yo lo haria de la siguiente manera:
colocaria un detector de proximidad en cada seccion de la mesa conectado a una serie de LEDs con algun efecto si se lo desea, asi al pasar la mano se encienderian


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 27, 2008)

La mesa creo recordar que funcionaba mediante el efecto fotoelectrico de los diodos led.
Un led actua como sensor y los otros led's aportan suficiente luz para ser captada.

Los cubos son un simple sistema multiplexado, se puede hacer con microcontrolador o la vieja escuela con cmos o ttl o un simple vimeter tipo lm3916 o uaa170 y similares.
es un tema de paciencia soldando


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2008)

Complicado no hay ninguno jeje...
el cubo es una matriz de 4096 leds rgb... lo dificil es programar la secuencia!
en el del hd hay una ranura en el plato  y un sensor de barrera que detecta la posicion del mismo, luego hay distribuidos por debajo varios leds... el efecto se logra sincronizando el encendido de los leds con la posicion de la ranura.
el del mundo 3d es practicamente lo mismo.
el de la mesa se puede lograr usando el efecto fotoelectrico de los leds, una ldr, o un sensor de distancias....


----------



## mabauti (Oct 27, 2008)

excelente trabajo cuervo!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 28, 2008)

la verdad que estan de 10. eeeeel presupuesto que hay que tener para hacer el cubo no? digo, po la cantidad de leds que usa. el del disco rigido la verdad es que no entiendo como funca, pero bue, estan geniales todos. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 28, 2008)

http://alan-parekh.com/projects/hard-drive-clock/

http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/co...ja94/Amsel - Klitinek Final Project/index.htm

Espero que todos se armen uno


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 28, 2008)

Excelente aporte fernando !

sigo buscando efectos luminicos ....

saludos


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 28, 2008)

En cuanto a la mesa interactiva..... me parece que la idea de manu_sonata es la mejor...la del fotodetector...sencillo.... y simple. Para mi el mas complicado y lindo es el del mundo....es fabuloso!


----------



## cuervokbza (Oct 30, 2008)

Aca encontre algunos videos mas de efectos con leds y luces...

Vumetro en la camiseta.... (el video es de otra cosa, lo interesante es a los 0:40):
Aqui esta el video de dos españoles haciendo unas cuantas bobadas pero nos muestran en un momento, unas camisetas con unos vumetros en el pecho.... esta bueno ! pero me imagino que debe pesar como medio kilo esa remera !.....

YouTube - QVMT Season 3 Trailer

Sombrero con LEDs (realmente original)....lo mejor es la parte del pac-man.......no lo usaría yo por la calle, pero hay que admitir que es original....

YouTube - LED Hat with pac-man, space invaders etc.

Pantalla Gigante de U2 (Colosal....) Esta es la pantalla del grupo de rock U2 (una de las mejores bandas internacionales, en mi opinión) ,en Buenos Aires, donde tuve la suerte de poder ir a verlos ! sinceramente...si ven esto genial, tienen q verlo en vivo.......increíble.......

YouTube - Vertigo (live from Vertigo Buenos Aires)

bueno....espero les haya gustado.....sigo buscando mas efectos....

Saludos!


----------



## gran.ale08 (Oct 31, 2008)

tan mui copados che!


----------



## asherar (Nov 8, 2008)

Qué les parece la pantalla de niebla


----------



## carpio (Nov 8, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Qué les parece la pantalla de niebla



      
INCREÏBLE!


----------



## cuervokbza (Nov 9, 2008)

Muy buena esa pantalla de niebla !
pero imagino que cuando pasas por abajo te moja todo !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2008)

entendi que no es niebla en verdad, sino algun tipo de gas,como si fuese dioxido de carbono, o sea el gas que se desprende del hielo seco cuando se moja, pero no sep. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Saben como funciona un nebulizador ultrasonico? bueno esto es lo mismo pero mas grande, no moja y no es gas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2008)

el nebulizador ultrasonico si moja(si lo sabre yo, que lo pario) vaporiza las particulas de solucion salina


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con vos.... pero hay que estar un rato largo para que moje 

Esta es otra similar
http://www.google.com/patents?id=1hsoAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=fogscreen#PPA5,M1


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2008)

si no me equivoco el vapor de un nebulizador tiende a ir hacia arriba, la pantalla es como que cae


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 9, 2008)

Nono... la neblina cae...es fria


----------



## alfamagal86 (Mar 31, 2009)

fernando no tienes planos o alguna paguina donde diga como hacer un cubo de esos... me gustaria intentarlo me parecen mas interesantes que lo del disco duro


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 31, 2009)

En este momento no tengo nada porque se me quemò el disco y estoy usando la pc de mi hermana  pero podes encontrar links en youtube, busca "led cube" y revisa en la descripcion que a veces estan los links de construccion ahi..


----------



## alfamagal86 (Abr 1, 2009)

gracias, cuando tenga algo se los mostrare, pero creo que no sera por ahora ya que me meti a hacer una fresadora y quiero dedicarme a ella. cuando la termine le dare al cubo.

gracias por todo pero si llegas a tener o encontrar algunos links o algo asi que me sirva para fabricar un cubo me la pasas


----------



## novato (Abr 3, 2009)

y el globo terrestre 3D alguien sabe como hacerlo?


----------



## soulmen (May 3, 2010)

esta pantalla si moja...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sos2xQ1dnU


----------



## florecita99 (Ago 17, 2011)

se que ya paso mucho tiempo pero yo lo hice y me salio bien aqui les desjo de donde lo saque 

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/lc/index.htm
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/lc/index.htm#Firmware

desde el principio hasta el final todo listo para hacerlo 
claro un amigo me ayudo y aqui sin duta tambien me ayudaron 

y si alguien tiene sobre los leds de la mesa me gustaria hacerlo graciassolo se que usan un integrado LM324


----------

